
Show HN: BizzBuzzer: Two-Way communication from the web to any mobile phone - shayannafisi
https://bizzbuzzer.com/
======
aminrezapour
this is what I have been looking for a long time. all doctor offices need this

~~~
shayannafisi
you've got it :-)

------
mohsen1
A mobile optimized landing page is necessary for you to launch I believe.

~~~
aminrezapour
Looks pretty optimized to me on my iPhone :)

------
plugnburn
What countries are supported to send SMS to?

------
aboostani
Straight forward business idea!

~~~
shayannafisi
;-)

------
pouria3
Super useful, great work

